# Schleese and CWD saddle ?



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

I was just looking around and found Schleese saddle and CWD saddle. 
first time I saw these brands and I haven' heard much from anyone about them so I was wondering if any of you guys have tried, own a Schleese or CWD saddle and what do you think about them?

I saw Schleese are Canadian right? and they have the adjustable gullet system?
the CWD are french ? but they dont have as much models.

they both look like really good brand saddles ?

thanks


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

dont know much about schleese other than anyone i know that has one loves it. as for cwd i LOVE their tack. i have a few of their bridles and their leather is like butter... just amazing. i'd love one of their saddles but i can't afford it lol.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I've ridden in a Schleese and LOVED it, but friends tried the same one and hated it. My suggestion would be to try one out first. If you're going to drop that much cash on a saddle it better be one you love  Even if you can't try the exact one that you end up buying, maybe you could find a local seller and go sit on one, even if it's just on a saddle rack. With Schleese, from what others have told me, you'll know right away if you hate it.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> dont know much about schleese other than anyone i know that has one loves it. as for cwd i LOVE their tack. i have a few of their bridles and their leather is like butter... just amazing. i'd love one of their saddles but i can't afford it lol.


how much were the bridles? they dont have prices on their website :-|


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

sixlets said:


> I've ridden in a Schleese and LOVED it, but friends tried the same one and hated it. My suggestion would be to try one out first. If you're going to drop that much cash on a saddle it better be one you love  Even if you can't try the exact one that you end up buying, maybe you could find a local seller and go sit on one, even if it's just on a saddle rack. With Schleese, from what others have told me, you'll know right away if you hate it.


yeah i figure i wold have to sit in one before I buy, but they are hard to find, have not seen any tack shop with either one of the brands.

how is the gullet system change on the schleese?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

$400 - $600 USD. my friend owns a tack shop so i got them for under retail fortunately and the quality of leather is amazing imo!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

both are lovely, well made saddles - great leather (totally agree with cj's "like butter" description) and well put together. idk about how adjustable the CWDs are but the Schleeses are spectacular for adjusting to fit your horse. 

like others have said, see if you can find one to try out or at least sit in to see what you think. if you've found a well priced used one, count yourself lucky.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've never sat in a schleese but a friend (who owns a tack shop) told me that she thought they were overrated. I can't remember exactly what she said about them though! I think comfort level and perhaps quality as well wasn't superb.

There are very few people who don't like CWDs! they are very comfortable and excellent quality.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

upnover said:


> I've never sat in a schleese but a friend (who owns a tack shop) told me that she thought they were overrated. I can't remember exactly what she said about them though! I think comfort level and perhaps quality as well wasn't superb.
> 
> There are very few people who don't like CWDs! they are very comfortable and excellent quality.


haha - i can't say that i could ever justify spending the ~$3k for either a schleese or cwd but if i had to choose which brand is more worth the cost, i'd say the cwd is. the schleeses are nice for sure, but they're also certainly (imo) overpriced.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

dally said:


> yeah i figure i wold have to sit in one before I buy, but they are hard to find, have not seen any tack shop with either one of the brands.
> 
> how is the gullet system change on the schleese?


I'm pretty sure you use a screw on the underside toward the pommel to widen or tighten the gullet, but not positive. They do have people to send out to fit the saddle to your horse, and teach you how to change it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Not all Schleese are adjustable. It depends on which tree it has. You can tell by the serial number. If it has an H it is a hennig tree and adjustable also I think the S is adjustable also but call Scheelse and they will tell you


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

yes, either saddles are like in the 5K new  not even possible for me but some barely used are drop to 3K, so it's already a cut but it's a lot, I would want to make sure they are good saddles before even considering buying one.
now if I had to choose between both? I would probably go for Schleese, because of the adjustable tree and I heard it was much better than the adjustable tree for wintec, bates, and even the Toulouse that came out.
I like hoe the gullet is nicely " spread" on the Schleese to not touch the spine of the horse
but the CWD looks really good too, and I could probably get it cheaper from France ? not sure about that.

I found this website on another forum and the lady who own the business has some extremely goof reviews, and excellent saddles as well.

Fine Used Saddles | Best French, German, & English Saddles for Sale | Current Availability

I really love the Schleese Wave french leather, and the infinity is looking good too. these are wool flocked

I really love the CWD french monoflap too . this one is foam flocked

For the overpricing I really dont know either, why are they so expensive? what is so GREAT about them that is not comparable to let's say a 1K or 2K saddle?


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

CWD is AMAZING. If I had 3-4k to spend on a saddle, hands down I would get a CWD. Prestige, Amerigo, Barnsby, etc are all GREAT saddles, are a little cheaper, but you can't beat a CWD


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

equineeventer3390 said:


> CWD is AMAZING. If I had 3-4k to spend on a saddle, hands down I would get a CWD. Prestige, Amerigo, Barnsby, etc are all GREAT saddles, are a little cheaper, but you can't beat a CWD


another vote for CDW ,
apparently CDW are better than Schleese ?

good to know then, if you had the money and would go for it, means it is a really good saddle


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

CWD. is. so. comfy. Ohmygoodness!!!


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> $400 - $600 USD. my friend owns a tack shop so i got them for under retail fortunately and the quality of leather is amazing imo!


this is not bad for a excellent bridle that is high quality leather. especially if the same makers are asking 5K for their saddles.. :lol: it actually sounds cheap to find their bridle at 500$, but still, im sure you can find them used, if they were well taken care of for less, and still get a lot out of them.
so your friend gave you a good deal or was it what the bridle was worth ?


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

anyone with more thoughts ??


----------

